# Quick experiment



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

My son wanted to try to make some quick and dirty mead. So I took him down to the wine making store bought some yeast, a white dry, and a vapor lock. He put about 7 ounces of honey in a two litter bottle and some of the yeast. Well it has been bubbling two days. 

My son wants to know about how long it will ferment before stopping. Any ideas. Room temperature in around 70 degrees.

Are we talking days, weeks or months?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

It depends on the yeast. Most cultivated strains of Whites have pretty rapid kinetics, so I'm geussing 2 days at 90 F, ten at 70 F and fourty days at 50 F. The aging process I couldn't tell you about b/c of the unusual container and volume. Smaller volumes ferment much quicker due to higher pitch rates, more oxygen, warmth and better CO2 offgassing.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

A quick and dirty mead will taste dirty quick.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

We have mead! We speed up the fermentation with a heating pad and fermentation stopped a few days ago. We didnt clarify it, so it is somewhat cloudy. How does it taste. Not bad for being a five-minute project.









Well quick and dirty mead making is contagious. He was talking about it at his girlfriends house and she asked her mother if they could try it. So they are making quick and dirty mead too.


----------

